# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  How early can you seal a red gum retaining wall?

## cgphototime

Having just built a red gum sleeper retaining wall, I am considering dressing and staining the sleepers with a neutral decking oil to keep things looking consistent with other stained gums in the backyard.   
My question is around 'how long' I should leave the sleeper before applying the decking oil, as I am getting conflicting advice from the hardware store - one guy said to put it on asap to seal the timber and stop it greying, the other said to wait and let the tannins come out, etc before sealing.....I'm not sure who to believe!   
I have searched and found information on wet and dry timbers, but I can't really piece it together - any help is much appreciated (I am a novice diyer).

----------


## Bloss

With red gum I'd be whacking it on straight away.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## cgphototime

Many thanks Bloss, I'll get onto it ASAP.    
cheers 
cg

----------


## cgphototime

Looks nice with the stain....I have used two coats of Sikkens Cetol HLS (pine) and will put the final coat on next weekend.

----------


## Bloss

Bewdyfull!  :brava:

----------


## cgphototime

An update 2.5 years later - the advice given here was spot on - many thanks!   
In hindsight, I would use a Sikkens product that has a bit more of a tint in it - the Pine tends to not have enough protection in it for UV, and needs applying every 6 - 12 months.  The guy at the paint store reckons that the more tint, the more protection.  Seems to make sense.

----------


## Wavenut

Yep the sooner on the better 
Wow - it looks bloody fantastic ---------- real good.

----------

